# Looking at the Panasonic TC 60VT60 assistance



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,


So I'm delving into the plasma world (excited) and also to the large screen format (upgrading from a wee 32" Bravia) and I wanted to hear some expert feedback from those with experience on if the 60VT model is worth the upwards of 3 grand in the next two weeks when panny has mentioned the halt in production of their plasma line. 

I have good control over the light in the room so that isn't a factor. I'm a movie buff and a very minimal gamer (but with this screen size that could change the amount of soccer I play on my PS3). 

My main worry is I spend 3k and new tech comes out relatively similar pricing wise and I have a television model that has been discontinued. This may not be a factor, but if there are other suggestions or validations on this set, I'd love to hear it. I would LOVE to buy one today (on sale for 2999 - matching the Samsung f8500 price). 

Anything the masters have to input I would greatly appreciate. 

Thanks again in advance,
Dejan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Dejan, I have a ST60 and love the picture. My question to you is have you considered a projector and screen? For the price you can get something that's going to give a much bigger image and near the same image quality. Not that the VT is not an amazing display I just don't know if that's the best use of that amount of money?
Just my thoughts


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello Tony,

Using the calculations from this site, 65" is the max screen size for my seating area in the living room. So even though a projector has come to mind, I have to wait until I have a better space in a few years should I move out of my current (newly purchased) apartment unfortunately.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Dejan said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> Using the calculations from this site, 65" is the max screen size for my seating area in the living room. So even though a projector has come to mind, I have to wait until I have a better space in a few years should I move out of my current (newly purchased) apartment unfortunately.


I do worry about the cost a little, but the reviews and seeing the screen in the stores seem very accurate and tempting.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That's understandable, well I don't think that Panasonics news to drop out of the plasma market is even a concern. The only technology that is out that has the same or better picture quality is OLED and the price won't drop down to an affordable level for at least another couple years.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

.. Perhaps the Panasonic prices will drop. Anyway, I appreciate the quick replies today Tony. It's good to know that if I invest, it's not a screen that doesn't provide the bang for the buck. Do you (or anyone else) feel there is another set to consider with the aim to spend that much?

I'm still learning about the home theatre scene as I'm slowly starting to build one so all this info helps. I hope to one day be able to help others too.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only other display that is at the same level is the Samsung F8500 like you mentioned it actually beat out the Panasonic just slightly because it's brightness level was higher but believe me my ST60 looks great to me compared to my previous sony 40" Bravia lcd


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a VT60 and I absolutely love it! You can get them for less than $2500 all day long now can't you? You can't go wrong with it for sure and I wouldn't worry about being behind the tech curve for a very long time with that tv. How many people after 8 years are still running their pioneer kuro sets? Quite a few and they still love it. Granted it may have turned into a bedroom tv at this point but nonetheless they still have it. Who knows maybe in another few months the VT and ZT lineup may reduce drastically in price to push them out. I had heard panasonic was going to bring a new line if plasm as out in march 2014 but not sure on that. If that is true then you can expect a price drop from the current VT and ZT line.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The only other display that is at the same level is the Samsung F8500 like you mentioned it actually beat out the Panasonic just slightly because it's brightness level was higher but believe me my ST60 looks great to me compared to my previous sony 40" Bravia lcd


 the samsung only beat the VT in bright room setting. The samsung couldn't touch the VT in dark room setting. I am rarely home when it's light outside so most of my tv watching is at night. That's where the VT shines. If you up the price and go for the ZT than you get the additional bright room filters with that set and apparently it makes the ZT that much better in bright room viewing. Of course it's $500 more.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Mike0206 said:


> I have a VT60 and I absolutely love it! You can get them for less than $2500 all day long now can't you? ... Who knows maybe in another few months the VT and ZT lineup may reduce drastically in price to push them out. I had heard panasonic was going to bring a new line if plasm as out in march 2014 but not sure on that. If that is true then you can expect a price drop from the current VT and ZT line.


Hi Mike,

Thanks for your personal stance. It's very reassuring. I'm in Canada (I don't know if you are) but I can't seem to find it under 3k anywhere. If you have a tip on dealers, please let me know. 

On your second point, I am nervous to see a drastic price drop a month from now. But a display is quite necessary in my place ASAP. 

Was the warm-up phase for the VT60 longer than other plasmas, or roughly the same duration?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Dejan said:


> Hi Mike, Thanks for your personal stance. It's very reassuring. I'm in Canada (I don't know if you are) but I can't seem to find it under 3k anywhere. If you have a tip on dealers, please let me know. On your second point, I am nervous to see a drastic price drop a month from now. But a display is quite necessary in my place ASAP. Was the warm-up phase for the VT60 longer than other plasmas, or roughly the same duration? Thanks.


 Oh yeah I'm in the U.S so the prices are different, sorry. I understand about the price drop but if you can't wait and have to get something you won't be disappointed that you paid what you will end up paying for the VT if you purchase right now. The TV is that good. Not sure if I quite understand what you mean by warm up phase. Are you referring to break in? If so I ran slides for 100 hours and then logged another 50-100 hrs on regular tv programming with varied content then calibrated it using published settings from cnet. It looks fantastic! If you are referring to the actually tv warming up once it's turned on then there is no delay. The picture comes on instantly which is quite different from my old samsung plasma I had. That took about 15-20 seconds to kick on. The panasonic comes on within a few seconds of turning it on.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi mike,



Yeah I was referring to break-in (still learning the lingo). So that's 100 hours without having ever watched anything and only running the slides?


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Dejan said:


> Hi mike, Yeah I was referring to break-in (still learning the lingo). So that's 100 hours without having ever watched anything and only running the slides?


yeah


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Not sure how necessary it is to do as plasm as have come a long way and have pixel shifters built into them but it won't hurt.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Appreciate the info!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dejan said:


> Hi mike,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was referring to break-in (still learning the lingo). So that's 100 hours without having ever watched anything and only running the slides?


You are free to watch movies or tv just don't watch anything with black bars (use the aspect ratio stretch) or what I call "Hot" logos that don't move like CNN or TLC for the first month.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have cable.  so I think I'm ok.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

PURCHASED!!!


It's being delivered in about 1-1.5 hours. I'm so very excited. I will let you know how it all plays out in the next little while when it's broken in and in full use. 

Thanks again mike and tony!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Awesome, follow these instructions and download the slides included in this thread below and you will be all set, enjoy!
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...w-properly-break-your-new-plasma-display.html


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

So I can't really watch a movie tonight or a soccer match tomorrow since I should be running the slides instead?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Watch whatever you like but if there are any stationary images or black bars even a sports ticker don't. Run the slides if your not watching anything else. Also keep the brightness and contrast at 0 and use cinema mode.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

So I have been running the slides when I'm not taking a peek at a blu-ray or streaming Netflix and playing around with the features.

I'm shocked at the realistic feel of a lot of the background images and sometimes it's a little creepy. haha

But so far, I am extremely pleased with this screen.

I'll create a sig soon since I have momentarily completed my living room setup. Next purchases won't be for a while after this investment. 

Take care guys and thanks again.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

So it's been some months now since I purchased the 60VT60 and I have to say that I couldn't be any more impressed if I had an OLED in front of me in my living room at this time. The colours are spectacular, the 3D despite the gimmicky nature of it, is actually quite good compared to my friends 3D televisions (LG 50" and Samsung 55") … 

I appreciate the support in purchasing this over the course of the couple of days I was teetering in doing so.

This is by far the best bang for my buck that I've ever spent.

Thanks HTS associates for helping make this happen!!

Dejan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad it has worked out for you and your investment has been more than what you expected. Enjoy :T


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad to hear that feedback Dejan! I got mine (same model as yours) about middle of November on a sale at Amazon, but am waiting to hang it and turn it on (ongoing painting & cable install project that I need to finish) - can't wait.

Enjoy the last of the Panasonic greats (noted that Panasonic and Sony called it quits on OLED tech for now)!


----------

